# USB Adapter für Samsung C 01



## epudel (20. September 2007)

Hi,
ich habe ein Samsung C 01 Kondensator Mikrofon.
Gibt es dafür einen USB Adapter und wenn ja, wo kann ich sowas bekommen.

Gruss
epudel


----------



## chmee (30. September 2007)

Das sollte Dir weiterhelfen:
M-Audio Mobile Pre USB - 144EUR
http://www.musik-service.de/Recordi...re-M-Audio-Mobile-Pre-USB-prx395719614de.aspx

mfg chmee


----------



## Werbeagentur (21. November 2007)

wieso hast du nicht die 10€ mehr in das C01U investiert, falls möglich geb dein mic zurück und kauf dir die usb-version


----------

